Ask HN: How to come up with SaaS ideas? - ducator
======
brudgers
Start by writing down the ideas you have. They don't have to be good. They
just have to be written. The more you write down ideas, the better you will
become at having ideas because once an idea is out of your head and down on
paper there is no reason to keep turning it around in your mind and your mind
can move on to another idea.

Good luck.

~~~
UXCODE
I agree with this article.

By writing out the idea that you are considering in your head, you can
organize the inside of your head and look down on. I think that Value Stream
Map is good as a method to use for look down on, but how do everyone's put out
ideas?

------
ajinvw
If you are creative -> Solve a problem If you have money -> copy a product

------
GrumpyNl
Very broad question.

